# Kong Wobbler



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Monte loves his Kong Wobbler. It arrived yesterday and was an instant hit. I put 1/2 cup of his supper kibble in it and it didn't take long before he figured out how to get the kibble out. Monte doesn't chew his food, he inhales it so the Wobbler slows him down and he chews the individual pieces of kibble. I put 1/2 cup of his breakfast kibble in the wobbler this morning and he is still working at it. It's a great item!:bowl:

Monte's mom, Cindy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree! I got Enzo's about a week or two ago and it's a big hit around here. If only I had a huge room with no furniture in it so he'd stop getting it stuck under the coffee table. lol


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I got one for Jona like 1.5 weeks ago and I've only tried it twice and both times he never got a single kibble out. Except for the ones that I knocked over for him. He will sniff and sniff around the whole and all he does is lick it. After like 2 mins he just walks away, I tried waiting for him to come back to it but after like 30 mins he just didnt care much for it so I eventually just took it out because I felt bad not giving him his lunch. I'll try again next week and maybe something smelly like cheese or turkey in there.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Zuke's makes these little treats called Zuke's Mini Naturals that are corn, wheat, and soy free. They're tiny and are the perfect size for the wobbler (and for training!). I just put maybe 5-6 of those in with the half cup of kibble. Him being able to smell them makes all the difference. Plus, they're only 2 calories each so that's not bad. Enzo gets the chicken and peanut butter ones. They have salmon ones, too, but I can't handle the smell. lol I haven't been able to find them at PetSmart, but Pet Supplies Plus has them or you can order them from their website.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Zuke's makes these little treats called Zuke's Mini Naturals that are corn, wheat, and soy free. They're tiny and are the perfect size for the wobbler (and for training!). I just put maybe 5-6 of those in with the half cup of kibble. Him being able to smell them makes all the difference. Plus, they're only 2 calories each so that's not bad. Enzo gets the chicken and peanut butter ones. They have salmon ones, too, but I can't handle the smell. lol I haven't been able to find them at PetSmart, but Pet Supplies Plus has them or you can order them from their website.


They look pretty good, I might have to try one myself haha, but I think I'm going to order some. Usually I feed him cheerios when I want to do some long training sessions, but I've noticed that he gets pretty soft poop when he gets cheerios so no more for him.

actually funny story, when I was little (around 6 yrs old) they have dog biscuits at our grocery store just laying out there, and I asked my mom if I can have a cookie and she wasnt paying attention and she said yeah and I took a bite out of the biscuit and started spitting everything out and my mom and sister just started busting out laughing and now everytime we go there she asks me if I want a cookie haha


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol We paid my fiance's brother to eat one of the Zuke's treats...he wasn't a fan.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought my dog another two kong toys yesterday the ring and a furry long thing that looks like a octopus and he loves them they are very well made toys and you get your moneys worth from them


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Kong Wobbler is a huge hit around here too. Awesome toy. It's so funny to see them master the technique. Poor Copley tries to get kibble and treats out of regular toys too now, and is so puzzled.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the wobbler here too...the little Aussie that was here would hike it through his back legs like a football...mine just cuff it across the floor.
I do have to separate mine as they all get sooo excited.....my turn! my turn! my turn!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hunter will watch Enzo knock it around and try to sneak some of the kibble that Enzo sends flying. He has no interest in doing the work, though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We have the Bob a Lot by StarMark. It is really similar to the Wobbler, but I couldn't find the Wobbler around here and did find this at our training facility. It can hold up to 3 cups of kibble. 

Starmark Bob a LOT Multi Chambered Interactive Dog Toy

It was amazing to see an 11 week old Gibbs figure this out. All of a sudden after a few meals, he totally had the hang of it. He can hardly contain his excitement at mealtime. I feed him almost every meal from it. The buster cube is still too difficult for him to use.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly has a Kong Wobbler too and she loves it. Here is a video of her playing with it on youtube and also a photo 

YouTube - ‪Molly Playing with Kong Wobbler‬‏


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

We got Loka the Kong Wobbler after seeing the video by Molly's Mum (so cute by the way, thanks for sharing!). So far, Loka isn't too impressed by it, she hasn't figured it out, so she just gets frustrated and barks at it. It's really cute, and hard not to laugh, but we're trying to discourage the barking so at this point we've taken it away and will maybe try again in a week or so. I'm sure she'll get it eventually!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly took a little while to "get it". We tipped it for her every so often to prevent the frustration and putting the grated cheese inside (just a small handful, not too much) was a high motivator for her and fell out easily. Keep trying with the wobbler every day just for five minutes at a time. If she doesn't get it then take it up and try again another day to avoid the frustration. It won't take her long to get the hang of it


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Molly's Mum! We'll give that a try!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> We got Loka the Kong Wobbler after seeing the video by Molly's Mum (so cute by the way, thanks for sharing!). So far, Loka isn't too impressed by it, she hasn't figured it out, so she just gets frustrated and barks at it. It's really cute, and hard not to laugh, but we're trying to discourage the barking so at this point we've taken it away and will maybe try again in a week or so. I'm sure she'll get it eventually!


Loka's sister Kenzie is the same! We got one yesterday after watching Molly's video and she just barks at it too. I try to show her how the treats come out but she can't figure it out. She sure loves her squeaker toys and bully sticks though.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I also just went out and bought a wobbler and Beamer isn't quite sure what to make of it. He really wants that food, but isn't quite sure how to get it. I'll have to try these suggestions!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We use the wobbled a lot at the shelter. Some dogs get it quickly, others...haha!

I use the clicker to teach them. If they sniff it, click, then dump it a little till a piece falls out. Then they have to manipulate it, click.....then they usually get it.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

We got a wobbler today. Hudsen wasn't a huge fan. I tipped it a few times for him and he gobbled up the treats. Then he'd stare at it and wait for me to tip it. I tried using his paw to push it around a little, but he kept pulling his paw back- didn't want to touch it. Then, he'd sit there and stare at it, if I didn't tip it, he'd go lay down in his crate. I'm really hoping he begins to like it a little more. Anyone have any ideas what else to put in there (other than treats and kibble)? Molly's Mum, your video was ADORABLE. She's a smart little girl!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> We got a wobbler today. Hudsen wasn't a huge fan. I tipped it a few times for him and he gobbled up the treats. Then he'd stare at it and wait for me to tip it. I tried using his paw to push it around a little, but he kept pulling his paw back- didn't want to touch it. Then, he'd sit there and stare at it, if I didn't tip it, he'd go lay down in his crate. I'm really hoping he begins to like it a little more. Anyone have any ideas what else to put in there (other than treats and kibble)? Molly's Mum, your video was ADORABLE. She's a smart little girl!


You can try the method above. It takes some time, especially for the little ones.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> We got a wobbler today. Hudsen wasn't a huge fan. I tipped it a few times for him and he gobbled up the treats. Then he'd stare at it and wait for me to tip it. I tried using his paw to push it around a little, but he kept pulling his paw back- didn't want to touch it. Then, he'd sit there and stare at it, if I didn't tip it, he'd go lay down in his crate. I'm really hoping he begins to like it a little more. Anyone have any ideas what else to put in there (other than treats and kibble)? Molly's Mum, your video was ADORABLE. She's a smart little girl!


If you leave it around with some really yummy and smelly treats inside (think dried liver/fish!) he might eventually work on it  Also, to make it really easy, you can literally fill it with LOTS of kibble/treats so that it falls out super easily. Eventually when he gets it put in the normal amount... Hope this helps!


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

what size wobbler did you guys get? Leo is 10 weeks old. I got the small one but I'm thinking maybe I should have gotten the large size one. I tried to fit 1/2 cup of kibble in there and it barely fit, what happens when he starts eating 1 cup? I want to be able to use it when he gets bigger too, I guess that answers my question ol.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer and Quinn have the Wobbler. It took Sawyer less than 5 minutes to figure it out (What a smart boy!). Sawyer hogs it and really doesn't give Quinn a chance to play with it. It really really holds their attention and interest. I have to put it up and away or Sawyer will keep working and working on it, even after all of the treats/food are gone. It's a great busy toy! And we did get the large one.


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

They used to make a kong toy that I saw in catalogs, that had something like 4 kongs inside a timer unit, which would expel one every such time. I haven't seen it in awhile, anyone seen anything like that?

Jen


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker likes his Wobbler a lot. The first time it took a while--I kept knocking it around so stuff would fall out. Now he jumps up and down when I get it ready. I love that it takes him 10-15 minutes to get it all out! Gives me time to check my email....


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sam loves his Wobbler! We've been putting dinner in wobbler, and because of the size, need to separate his meal into 2 batches (he gets 2 cups). 

He can now finish 1 cup of kibble in 10 minutes, and sit nicely and look at us after finishing the first batch. It's funny to see how he sits down and 'smile' at us and get ready for his 2nd batch.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've decided one of the best things about the Wobbler is how clean my kitchen floor stays...Tucker licks the whole thing whenever he eats!


----------

